# Why the Walther Company needs new leadership



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Just my consumer observation.

S&W or Walther (unsure which) has completely failed. I am unsure if there is some quota laws being used for German made Walther P99 handguns. If there is, please inform me and I will gladly be content with that knowledge.

I am 23, and this is my last semester at the University of Utah for a degree in business management. So with the grades I have I know well above average of basic to intermediate concepts and principles of business theory. I live in Utah. Many success stories of locating hard to find guns come from this state. No, its not a praise to the second amendment, we just have some pretty darn crazy people here. But I do credit those who are great outdoor people.

With that background I wish to comment on pure business stupidity.
-In CDNN investments online catalog they list a P99 Compact .40 as their most popular compact gun. However they do not have the AS 9mm version.
-Buds online store told me they are unsure when the 9mm AS version of the compact would be in. Keep checking.
-Gunbroker has a few of the old 2004 models. This is an auction site however, the masses do not flock to these sites that cater to so few. The most up to date model is going for 605. Now add shipping and FFL fees…650+
-Sportsmans Warehouse- “we haven’t sold the compact in 2 years”
-Cabelas- “we only carry the PPK”

Why, why, why in all that is holy doesn’t Walther have the compact P99 in AS 9mm in its up to date version in every store? Or anywhere? And no, I wont pay 600+ for a gun that is not being sold at more then 550 when it was available. Walther isn’t making that money, the gun dealer is. So please don’t refer me to a site that lists it for 580. (most turn out to be the old version anyway).

I believe that Walther is not trying to release this gun in a manner that generates enthusiasms (similar to what Disney does with their movies). They are just purely a dumb company. This is one of the most popular versions of all their guns.

Walther and or S&W have truly fumbled. It is my hope that we as consumers can make these observations and companies will realize their mistakes. Because even with all the solid stories of their costumer service, I have a real hard time investing in a gun that I can not even locate easily. 

Pony up your advertisement team, for god’s sake get new management. But whatever you do Walther, think with your wallets, start being a business. Quit being so darn dumb about one of your most successful lines of product.

Ryan Carrier


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt076Due you feel better? :smt076 I agree but I gave up on them.:smt028


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Impact Guns in Ogden lists what you want on their website. It has the longer magazine release. They list it for $613.99.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Impact guns has it listed as out of stock and 613 dollars. the .40 version is 588. Why the disparity? 

Still, its out of stock, so its not there to buy. Point of argument. 

Don't get me wrong, I will buy one when I can find one. But this topic is on the first page of every walther forum. that is ridiculous.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Bah, I missed the stock note. That's a strange thing. That's what I'm leaning toward getting myself so I suppose I'll have the same problem when I get around to affording one.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just check with your local gun store if they can get you one. Even grander could get me 6 P99 C AS the next day. I got mine for 545. I'm sad S&W took them over and I'm sure they will ruin that line. They already have come out with two new ones I would not give you 20 for. I'm just going to keep my German made ones


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

The point is I have checked all over...nothing. The stores all end up checking CDNN investments anways...

Complete freaking joke. If anyone has a fair priced link, sure I will take it.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah geez...business management... :smt110

I don't disagree. Walther (or S&W) is nuts to not be stocking gun dealers with all the P99's they can. I'll say this though, I'd pay $600 or more right now if my local shop could dig up a brand new P99c AS 9mm. Yes, you can get them for much less when they're available, but they're not right now. Surely a business management guy understands supply and demand. 

:smt023


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

haha, please don't confuse what I said as being arrogant! not at all! 
The point was that if EVEN I can figure it out...
it has gone way beyond supply and demand like I said. If companies claim that this is their most popular compact model such as CDNN investments, then it is popular. Why the heck is it a completely dry market?

I would consider buying one for 600 even (including ffl and shipping). but the problem is every site people have listed have the small mag release, this means its a 2004 model. 3 years old. Why would i want that when there is a current updated model? I and everyone else wouldn't.

With the P99 we are paying for a quality product. BUT i am not going to later pay the gun dealer a quality fee for no reason. I have no problem paying 550 for a gun that is great and what i want. 

The main point is; why does sportsman's warehouse that is 5 miles from my place have a full size 9mm AS P99, yet I can not find a single current model of the compact in AS 9mm?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha. I was not trying to imply you were arrogant. I simply could not resist the temptation to give you a hard time for being a business major. It's in my nature as an engineer. You may now retaliate with nerd jokes, as they're sure to apply to me.

:smt171


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

HAHA! then you should be in complete agreement. Engineers make this perfect gun and no one can find it. 

So yes, it is managements fault completely. Its like some companies have never heard of strategic management. Completely frustrating. 

Is this gun still available in Germany? Can anyone give a good reason why this gun is no where?

I have gotten some very helpful people providing me links, every single one so far has not panned out. So far the only p99c in AS 9mm is on gunbroker. ONLY 1. for 603 dollars plus shipping and ffl. 

I am going to send Walther a more articulate version of what I posted. I want this gun. It isn't my part as the consumer to have to hunt for their product.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Sky in Montana has the P99c AS in 9mm in stock and on sale for $560.00.
http://www.bigskyguns.com/Walther-P99_Pistols.html

You pay freight and FFL transfer, but no tax. Should put your total investment at about $600.00.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you for the link. I will ask them, but the photo has the small mag release. That makes it a 2004 gun. No thanks.

But seriously thank you for the link! :smt023

EDIT: after checking it out, it is not the AS version. The description when you click on it says QA


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

According to the part #, it is the AS. You can't go by the picture for the trigger type or mag release - it states that the picture is of the QA.

The only way to find out is to call them.

As to the mag release, I have three 99's, and all have the short release. I prefer the short release-less chance to accidentally drop the mag, plus I like the looks better. But to each his own.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Buds has this AS and he has gone up in price some but he is offering free shipping. If you don't live in KY no tax just the FFL which should be around 20 bucks.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_55/products_id/32922

Does anyone know what year this Walther is?? I think it's ugly and I'm glad I have the ones I like.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks man. But thats not the compact.
I check buds out everyday. probably twice. I don't want peeps thinking I am lazy about this and just complaining.

I noticed a lot of places have theirs on sale...maybe there is a new shipment expected soon? who knows.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

That gun _is _ugly.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I sent in my letter to walther usa. More articulated of course. And I am having it translated in german to be sent through the walther site.

:anim_lol:

Sure that is the response it has gotten.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

So I was looking around more and found the website thefiringline.com. Interestingly on their forum members mention that the P99 and P99c became rare in 2006 due to the M&P.

Kinda makes sense if its true. The M&P appears to be a complete knock off of p99 features.

Anyone else heard validity in this accusation? 

I also received a response back from my letter to Walther USA.
I will hold it back to see if they correct a mistake they made in reading my letter, and hopefully we will see some movement.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

wild cat mccane said:


> So I was looking around more and found the website thefiringline.com. Interestingly on their forum members mention that the P99 and P99c became rare in 2006 due to the M&P.
> 
> Kinda makes sense if its true. The M&P appears to be a complete knock off of p99 features.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rumor to me. It doesn't make business sense for S&W to keep Walther out of the market. No more than if Ford stopped a line of Volvo or Mazda cars. There could be some truth to it, but I doubt it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think the M&P is a pile of junk compared to the P99 made in Germany. I hate to see a good company buy a great company. I just hope S&W does not ruin Walther.


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is the response i received:
"Hi,
We have reviewed your email and would like to let you know that
the P99compact 40 cal has been shipping to our distributors for many
months now. The product is WAP80002.

We would suggest having your local ffl dealer check with a distributor
in your area to place the order"

I informed the walther usa rep that i was looking for the 9mm, and was given the response that it was a typo, they meant a 9mm in the original email.

I can not find one. what the hell is going on? Shouldn't they be plentiful, at least to CDNN or Buds at very least? Where are the fair priced P99C AS 9mm's?:smt100


----------



## hal9000 (Aug 3, 2007)

*the reader's digest version:*

Translation: "I REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALY want one."

I sympathize. Try to think of it as an epic journey. :numbchuck: It's not the destination, but the journey itself that is the reward.

Doesn't help? Didn't think so.:smt030

Good Luck
-Gary


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

wild cat mccane said:


> ...The product is WAP80002.
> 
> We would suggest having your local FFL dealer check with a distributor
> in your area to place the order"...


That sounds like good advise to me. WAP80002 IS the product code for the P99c AS in 9mm you say you are looking for.



> I can not find one. what the hell is going on? Shouldn't they be plentiful, at least to CDNN or Buds at very least? Where are the fair priced P99C AS 9mm's?


I gave you a link 2 weeks ago to an internet dealer who has the P99c AS in 9mm in stock. I just checked again for you. He still has them in stock. He still has them on sale. As I stated before, your total investment should be about $600.00. I don't know what you are expecting to pay, but $600.00 out the door sounds pretty good to me. The Walther product code for a P99c AS in 9mm is WAP80002. The product code for this pistol is WAP80002.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

You try GunsAmerica.com?

http://www.gunsamerica.com/976931943/Guns/Pistols/Walther-Pistols/P99c_AS.htm


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's their response...

"There has only been small quantities shipped.
Have your dealer check with RSR or Camfour"


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with your original post. I purchased a new 9mm P99 in May 2002 for $550.00. I still have it. It is so accurate and reliable I wanted to use it for competition sports. Anyone involved in such sports knows a trigger job is a must for faster "speed" shooting. I've checked with local gunsmiths and posted the question on gunsites. No one seems to do such upgrades to the P99. Walther certainly has no plans for a designed auto to use in competitions; which is one of the best ways to advertise their product line. Having tried to contact (by letter) the president, production manager and quality control of S&W on another issue and never receiving an answer from either one, could be taken as a sign as to the lack of concern with another of their product line firearms, Walther. We all know the more a company advertises their line of firearms, the more the public takes notice, i.e., GLOCK. I believe Walther is primarily of gun of Europe and not America and I don't see a big media blitz coming in the future. Besides, look at the government agencies here in the states that carry Glock, S&W, SigSauer, and Beretta. Ever heard of Walther being used as a service carry sidearm? Nope! It's just we lonely individual civilian buyers. So it may be hard to find a Walther on the shelf from time to time. Come to think of it, I haven't seen any at the local large gunstores.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*You are gonna pay through the nose...*

But Earl's (the other Walther importer in the US) has the P99AS compact for $799.

http://www.carlwalther.com/p99as.htm


----------



## Combat Kenny (Apr 17, 2007)

*The Rare P99c*

Hi everybody,

For my two cents worth; if I was a businessman, which I'm not, this is what I think.

1. S&W only imports the P99c and is pushing their own MP.
2. The P99 and the P99c has good sales.
3. The PPS has came out recently.

Thus, I believe; S&W is ordering less or the same amount to help its own sale of the MP.

Walther has been doing good with the P99/P99c; making and shipping more or less, people would still buy them.

Recently Walther has been trying to push the sale of the PPS. If I was in charge, I'll push for more production of the PPS. I would flood the market with them and for those who give up waiting and buy the PPS; I'll be doing good. The PPS is only a bit slimmer but it carries from 3 to 4 rounds less than the P99c. If the PPS flops, come out with another 007 movie and produce more P99 and P99c. Everything in business is a gamble.

Still I think the P99c is a wonderful pistol and since I have it, I have no intentions in getting the PPS. Hopefully, I've helped someone a bit.

Good Luck and Good Shooting :smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wild cat mccane:
what were you trying to say in your original post? you lost me somewhere along the line.
anyway - I do believe that S&W is not a great company - I have never bought a S&W product!!
I agree with others that the M&P is just another copy of the glock or the xd series- I also agree that G&A tv and the mag is partial to S&W. 
I own a P22 and will own a PPS when I see one - if S&W ruins walther or we the customers see that they are about to ruin Walther then i believe their sales will go down the tubes except for their great magnum revolvers


----------

